# Waterlox vs. Arm R Seal



## sphayden (Feb 19, 2012)

What's a better wiping varnish - Waterlox or Arm R Seal? They seem to both be wiping varnishes. Are they any different? I'm getting ready to finish my first cherry project.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Love Arm R Seal, really gets into the wood and protects. Using a rag and not a brush works best for me. I would say the semi-gloss is a bit too glossy but the satin is terrific.

One day I was watching AskWoodMan who said that a few months ago he's stopped using Waterlox because they recently changed how it was made. Curious if anyone can confirm this?


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I haven't used Waterlox, but I used Arm R Seal on my coffee table and will be using it again on my end tables that I'm finishing up. I really like the way it looks on Walnut. Haven't used it on cherry yet, though.


----------

